# How worthwhile is it to put a CAI / Exhaust on a 1.4 T Cruze?



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Initially, is it worth it? My understanding is that the turbo acts as a metering device on both the intake and the exhaust end of the motor equation, thus eliminating the benefits to a traditional CAI / exhaust setup. Additionally, isn't the CFM on the exhaust side of regulated by the size of the turbine? I doesn't matter how much flow you have on either end of the equation, the turbo is going to be the choke point. 

Is this accurate, or am I way off here?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A CAI does nothing but make more noise on a turbo car (intake air is warmed by compression from the turbo before it goes through the air-to-air intercooler).

A properly executed exhaust *may* open things up and get the turbo to spool a little more quickly, but also mostly just makes more noise.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, thanks. That's what I was thinking. I just wanted to run it across the board.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Unless you are tuned and have other supporting mods, they won't do much for you by themselves. Most likely the stock components will outflow the turbo as is. Give you an example, I gutted the cat on my SRT4 which is highly modded with bigger turbo, custom tune, big valves, etc, etc. On the dyno it showed 0 improvement over the stock exhaust. 

Unless you want moar noise, save your pennies.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Awww, but the noise makes it sooo much faster.... I have a SRI and have deleted the muffler and went straight pipe just after the resonator and I like what it has done for my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

ls1vazquez said:


> Initially, is it worth it? My understanding is that the turbo acts as a metering device on both the intake and the exhaust end of the motor equation, thus eliminating the benefits to a traditional CAI / exhaust setup. Additionally, isn't the CFM on the exhaust side of regulated by the size of the turbine? I doesn't matter how much flow you have on either end of the equation, the turbo is going to be the choke point.
> 
> Is this accurate, or am I way off here?


If you plan on getting tuned, I recommend getting a upgraded air intake kit (I personally recommend ZZP High Flow Air Intake) and if you live in a area where there are no emission testing, then I also recommend downpipe, midpipe, and cat-back. And if you really want to crank the boost up on your car, a intercooler will be beneficial to keep the intake air down.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The cat just off the turbo is the only real bottle neck.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

So I've now Trifecta tuned my Cruze (1.4T).. is there any point in installing a CAI?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> So I've now Trifecta tuned my Cruze (1.4T).. is there any point in installing a CAI?


That is all your call on it you want to put money into your car for upgrades. But for the performance side of it, I do recommend doing a Air Intake kit if you are looking for best MPG and Power. I just would of wanted the Air Intake Kit before tuning. So that way, Trifecta could take advantage of the air intake.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That is all your call on it you want to put money into your car for upgrades. But for the performance side of it, I do recommend doing a Air Intake kit if you are looking for best MPG and Power. I just would of wanted the Air Intake Kit before tuning. So that way, Trifecta could take advantage of the air intake.


My Trifecta guy said that it will be retuned and data logged after the CAI goes on so I think I'm still good. He said something about having to ensure that my fuel trim levels were good or something to that effect? LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> My Trifecta guy said that it will be retuned and data logged after the CAI goes on so I think I'm still good. He said something about having to ensure that my fuel trim levels were good or something to that effect? LOL!


That's good that he will do some logging and retune after air intake installation. What air intake kit are you going with? He is talking about your long term and short term fuel trims. He will be looking at your fuel trims to do any adjustment to the MAF Calibration in the tune for best performance and economy.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Something I've never heard discussed is "drive pressure" related to the turbo. And yes some turbo's are a significant restriction compared to others of the same capacity. Sort of moot because options are very limited with these.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Something I've never heard discussed is "drive pressure" related to the turbo. And yes some turbo's are a significant restriction compared to others of the same capacity. Sort of moot because options are very limited with these.


Would you like to discuss "drive pressure"? Yes, there is a crap load of back pressure on that tiny turbo. GM knows is as well, cause they have it dumping a crap load of fuel @ WOT to make sure the engine is safe with all the heat the back pressure is causing on the turbo/engine.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's good that he will do some logging and retune after air intake installation. What air intake kit are you going with? He is talking about your long term and short term fuel trims. He will be looking at your fuel trims to do any adjustment to the MAF Calibration in the tune for best performance and economy.


Ahh.. I understand a lot more now! I'm not certain at this time.. likely K&N as it's easiest to get in Canada and also recommended on the forums here. I'll be cognizant of the oil on the filter regardless of what filter I go with that's for sure! And yeah.. he's been very helpful and his service is definitely on point!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

I know ZZP is located up in Michigan. So they are at least they are close to Canada. But they offer some really great parts for our cars. So along with BNR and Vermont Tuning. But I know ZZP offers a great air intake kit for our cars. I am personally running it, and it is great. But I can't say how the others are(Injen, K&N, and AEM. If AEM even makes one for our cars). But I know I have ran K&N on all of my person cars and customer cars. And always have been great. So honestly whichever one you do decide to go with, you will like it. Plus the sound that the open filter style air intake kits give our cars, sounds great.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Would you like to discuss "drive pressure"? Yes, there is a crap load of back pressure on that tiny turbo. GM knows is as well, cause they have it dumping a crap load of fuel @ WOT to make sure the engine is safe with all the heat the back pressure is causing on the turbo/engine.


This is a topic fairly new to me and am no expert in.It's something I found out about while turbocharging my truck recently...and some of the VAST differences between turbos of a similar size. A topic I've rarely seen mentioned in most discussions related to turbochargers...but one that has a significant importance in how much power can be made at and given boost level, and how it affects boost levels.


----------



## CDNCRUZIN (Nov 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I know ZZP is located up in Michigan. So they are at least they are close to Canada. But they offer some really great parts for our cars. So along with BNR and Vermont Tuning. But I know ZZP offers a great air intake kit for our cars. I am personally running it, and it is great. But I can't say how the others are(Injen, K&N, and AEM. If AEM even makes one for our cars). But I know I have ran K&N on all of my person cars and customer cars. And always have been great. So honestly whichever one you do decide to go with, you will like it. Plus the sound that the open filter style air intake kits give our cars, sounds great.


thanks Mark! The crappy CAN dollar has kept me shopping in Canada lately... But I'll keep that in mind!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> This is a topic fairly new to me and am no expert in.It's something I found out about while turbocharging my truck recently...and some of the VAST differences between turbos of a similar size. A topic I've rarely seen mentioned in most discussions related to turbochargers...but one that has a significant importance in how much power can be made at and given boost level, and how it affects boost levels.


Yes indeed you are very correct. It is a very important part that needs to be understand when wanting to decide what turbo should go with each application. Upgrading your air intake before turbo, piping/intercooler/intercooler piping, and exhaust after turbo can all effect the drive pressure that you speak of. It will not change it honestly as much on our cars compared perhaps to other vehicles and applications. But it will make a difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

CDNCRUZIN said:


> thanks Mark! The crappy CAN dollar has kept me shopping in Canada lately... But I'll keep that in mind!!


I understand that, but good luck with your build. Keep us updated with how things go.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

in my personal opinion, I think it all depends on if your manual or automatic. If you own a manual cruze, Id say throw an exhaust and intake on her.

The manual cruze is so much fun to drive, with the added sound (not so much performance) it just makes it even more enjoyable. I drove my cruze around for a week or so without the intake and I enjoy it so much better with the intake, I can actually hear the engine now.

I swore i would not do anything to this car as it is my daily driver for the next 5 years, but its just too hard to resist enjoyment. I am thinking about a borla catback and a trifecta tune now... lol


----------

